# ZFS/FreeNAS question - can anyone help?



## adamthekiwi (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Bit of a newbie here, in desperate need of help. Apologies for asking a FreeNAS question here, but I'm hoping that someone might be able to help...

I had a fileserver based on FreeNAS/ZFS - 4 SATA drives in RaidZ, with the OS on a USB stick (actually, a spare MicroSD card in a USB adapter). Yesterday we had a power outage - that seems to have fried the MicroSD card. The other disks *appear* to be OK (although I've done nothing much to check them yet - they're being recognised on boot), but the OS is gone - the MicroSD is completely unreadable. I think I was using FreeNAS 0.7 - I honestly can't remember.

Can I recover the data? Can anyone talk me through the process?

Any help gratefully appreciated. Thanks - Adam...


----------



## HarryE (Aug 27, 2012)

Your files should be safe. Just download the latest version of NAS4Free (has FreeNAS 0.7 WebGUI but based on FreeBSD 9.0), install it on some USB stick and import the pool.


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 27, 2012)

Attach a drive you can copy the files to, and boot a FreeBSD live CD.
You may have to type 'kldload zfs' before importing the pools.

PS: You may want to look into doing regular backups of your data. Although snapshots should be part of any backup regime, snapshots on their own are not backups.


----------



## tingo (Aug 28, 2012)

You will find the answer on the FreeNAS forums too. But basically it is like HarryE told you: install the correct version of FreeNAS on another usb stick (or whatever you use), then import the pool. NB! Follow the FreeNAS guides; documentation is on the FreeNAS web site too.


----------

